# Bee Equipment for sale -Extractor - Uncapper - Syrup Pump - Bottler



## bfranck

I am down to the last of my bee equipment. The bigger items are inventoried. Many smaller items not listed. It is for sale individually for the prices listed below or all to go for $15,000.

Call or TXT Brian @ 218-766-4589
Email - [email protected]

1 - Queen Rearing kit - $125.00
1 - Syrup Pump w/12volt Electric Hose Reel (150' of hose) - $2,500.00
1 - ATAGO Refractometer - $50.00
1 - Air Bottler - $2,500.00
1 - Hot Knife - $50.00
1 - 60 Frame Dadant Extractor (new control) - $3,500.00
1 - 60 Frame Dadant Extractor (older control) - $3,000.00
1 - Cowen Auto Uncapper - $3,000.00
1 - L-Bar Sealer w\Heat Tunnel - $2,800.00
2 - Queen Cages (per 100) - $20.00
2 - Cell Cups (per 100) - $10.00
8 - Brood Boxes - $20.00 each – Total - $160.00
10 - Queen Frames - $5.00 each – Total - $50.00
20 - Queen Bars - $0.25 each – Total - $5.00
20 - Queen Shipping Bars - $1.00 each – Total - $20.00
58 - Migratory Covers (Homemade Riser) - $12.00 each – Total - $696.00
75 - Division Boards (Between Deeps) - $5.00 each – Total - $375.00
80 - Pollen Trap Bottom entrance - $30.00 each – Total - $2,400.00
97 - Migratory Covers (Homemade Flat) - $10.00 each – Total - $970.00
100 - Division Boards (Between Frames) - $2.00 each – Total - $200.00
111 - Migratory Covers (Mann Lake) - $8.00 each – Total - $888.00
200 - Drip Boards - $5.00 each – Total - $1,000.00
Grand Total all for individual price $24,319.00


----------



## swampdonkey

what do you have left?


----------



## bfranck

Still have everything left. Couple of guys are interested but have not yet pulled the trigger.


----------



## bfranck

Inventory update - One Dadant Extractor, Cowen uncapper, uncapping tank, hot knife, and refractometer have been sold. Make me an offer on everything that remains. I need to move it.


----------



## bfranck

Here is what is left. I need to move the rest of the equipment asap. I will be taking offers on the whole lot for a few weeks. Pay no attention to the prices list. Just make me an offer. 

1 - Queen Rearing kit - $125.00
1 - Syrup Pump w/12volt Electric Hose Reel (150' of hose) - $2,500.00
1 - Air Bottler - $2,500.00
1 - 60 Frame Dadant Extractor (older control) - $3,000.00
1 - L-Bar Sealer w\Heat Tunnel - $2,800.00
2 - Queen Cages (per 100) - $20.00
2 - Cell Cups (per 100) - $10.00
8 - Brood Boxes - $20.00 each – Total - $160.00
10 - Queen Frames - $5.00 each – Total - $50.00
20 - Queen Bars - $0.25 each – Total - $5.00
20 - Queen Shipping Bars - $1.00 each – Total - $20.00
58 - Migratory Covers (Homemade Riser) - $12.00 each – Total - $696.00
75 - Division Boards (Between Deeps) - $5.00 each – Total - $375.00
80 - Pollen Trap Bottom entrance - $30.00 each – Total - $2,400.00
97 - Migratory Covers (Homemade Flat) - $10.00 each – Total - $970.00
100 - Division Boards (Between Frames) - $2.00 each – Total - $200.00
111 - Migratory Covers (Mann Lake) - $8.00 each – Total - $888.00
200 - Drip Boards - $5.00 each – Total - $1,000.00


----------

